# BEST Wii games for littles (4-6 yr olds...)



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Santa's doing some early shopping and needs some ideas about the most suitable Wii games for the younger set. We're indoors in a rainy province all winter, and have a month's Xmas break...


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Diego is a really good game, it's meant for little ones, and my kids are not good at playing video games (ages 4 & 5), but were able to play it.

Wii sports and wii fit are good too.

Most of the other games, my kids aren't coordinated enough to do, BUT I know kids their age that can play just fine, b/c they play a lot of video games and are just good at them.


----------



## eckmannl (Nov 9, 2004)

any of the dora or diego games
crayola game
wii sports


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was thinking wii sports b/c bowling is super fun for any age!

Also, my kids love mario kart and the 4 yo can play it well.


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

DS's grandparents have Wii. He is just turning 6 and really likes playing Bowling and Fishing games. There is also a Cow racing game that is hilarious!

I am not sure if these are all on Wii Sports or not.

Rhianna


----------



## reader18 (Jun 14, 2007)

wii ski! my 4 & 6 year old DD and DS play this together all the time and have a blast! they can just ski around or they can do races/games.

Also, Mario Kart, Wii Play and Wii Sports.


----------



## reader18 (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhianna813* 
DS's grandparents have Wii. He is just turning 6 and really likes playing Bowling and Fishing games. There is also a Cow racing game that is hilarious!

I am not sure if these are all on Wii Sports or not.

Rhianna

The fishing and cow game are on Wii Play, it also includes a duck hunt, ping pong, billiards, tanks and a people matching game that is a lot of fun.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

WE all love the Wii Resort games here.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

Wii sports is great. The Baseball game just requires them to make a throwing or batting motion without pushing buttons at the same time so my 3 year old can play this with her 5 year old brother. The bowling is fun too on the Wii sports.
My 5 y.o. also loves Mario Cart, Diego and the one that has skee ball on it, although Wii calls this Skill Ball.
My friend has Wii Music and her kids love it.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My ds will be 4 in a couple weeks and he looooooves playing Animal Crossing. There is a ton of reading and he can't read so he kind of has to skip past that part. But mostly he really really enjoys walking around the city, picking fruit, fishing, digging up fossils, and taking trips to the city. And the bonus is that it's not a little kid game so the whole family can play.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

My kids are 4 and 6. They like:

Wii Fit (my 4 yo could manage the balance board before she could manipulate the remote well)

Mario Kart--biggest hit of them all (DH and I play all the time too). Get the steering wheel add-ons for the remotes. They're worth it.

Wii Sports (came with our console)

Wii Play (came in a bundle with a second remote, which is why we bought it)

Animal Crossing (sort of like the Sims but geared toward smaller kids. Very cute)

Mario Party 8
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (getting these last two for Christmas)

My 4 yo DD also has a ball with just the Mii Channel. She'll play with that for a long time, just making/changing Miis. There's a fair amount of Mii vandalism that goes on here. . . never quite sure what we're gonna find, LOL. The Check Mii Out channel is a fun addition too (I think it's free).


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

My DD's favorites are, A boy and His Blob, a Lego game that I don't remember the name lol, but it's about Legos, Wii Sports, Mario Kart and she thinks Rockband is hilarious.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Coming back to add: Don't bother with the Purr Pals game that Costco has on sale for 9.99 from time to time. We bought this for my cat-loving DD and the game is HORRIBLE. Only allows one player (so different kids can't keep different 'pet cats'), even adults playing the game can't make enough money to keep the cat happy/alive (you'd have to play for hours. Literally hours.), and the whole thing is basically a Purina ad from beginning to end.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We got a Wii last Xmas for my boys. My youngest had turned 3 days earlier. His favorites are Wii Sports and Lego Star Wars (he's almost 4 now). My older son was almost-6 last year and also loved Lego Star Wars, but nowadays he prefers to play Madden. The little one can play Madden on the super-easiest setting but would never pick it when it's his choice. Oh, they also like the Sonic game we have.
I'd advise against the Hot Wheels racing game. It is almost impossible even for me and the kids hate it.


----------



## Carrie Posey (Jul 10, 2004)

I second the hate the hot wheels racing game! Resort is fun for my 6yo


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

My 3 year old is a big fan of the Wii Ski and Snowboard game! It's very open-ended and she can just ski around, take the lifts to different areas, do races and play tag. She begs to play it ever day.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

at the mii vandalism. My 4 yo dd calls it the paper doll game.

My 4 and 6 yo play wii fit, wii sports, animal crossing.

My 2 yo is pretty good at following the FIFA 09 (soccer) with my 13 yo but I don't think he actually gets it. On the other hand with 5 soccer players in the house the little guy actually knows what the ref is doing at a game and can follow some of the calls. He ses the hand signals or hears the whistle and says things like 'game over' or 'off sides' that I am not sure I understand yet.









All the girls (4, 6, and 11 yo) like outdoor adventure

ETA I have no idea why but they also like cooking mama. They like to crack the eggs.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

We just got a Wii so we haven't played a lot of games but I wanted to put a vote in for Wii Sports Resort. We played it at Six Flags this year and my 4.5 yo DD loved it! My 6.5 yo DS also loves it. Their favorite game on it is the sword fighting.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

My DS is 3 yo so he doesn't play the Wii much and never without us, but he really enjoys Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort. There is a package deal around where you can buy Wii Sports Resort + Wii MotionPlus controller add-ons for about $60.

DS also loves to play Rock Band 2. Well, he gets out his toy guitar and jams on it while DH and I play.

I have two nephews about the ages of your kids and they like Mario Kart and all the "branded" games. Like one of them loves Disney Cars, so he loves all the branded games (although in my opinion they are boring). I got them Active Life Outdoor Challenge and my sister has reported back that they really like that one.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
I got them Active Life Outdoor Challenge and my sister has reported back that they really like that one.

I was looking at that one too, it looks cool. Very active, and that's what I was wanting for my active boy for indoors in the winter.


----------



## Heather30ish (Feb 12, 2003)

My four-year old love Marble Mania, Marble Saga, Super Mario Galaxy (which is admittedly too hard for him, but we help), Wii Sports and also World of Goo (download from the Wii shop) and Kirby's Air-ride (a racing game where they can't fall off the track or crash - very little-guy friendly - it's a GameCube game which play fine on the Wii (need classic controller)).
Check out gamingwithchildren.com for kid-friendly reviews and as a general rule of thumb, beware of licensed games from toys or movies.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Wii Play, Wii Sports and Super Mario Galaxy are the huge hits here.

Ahhhh, Wii Time! How I love it! It's my break time. Sweet, it is.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

All of the kids we know from the age of 4 to 12 LOVE Animal Crossing. My children have it both on Wii and DS and still play it all the time.


----------

